#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  All Things Android

## harrybarracuda

A thread in which to drop (or read) stories related to the Android Operating System, whether it be on Smartphones, Tablets or other mobile devices.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Not sure how his M$NBC bosses will take it, or maybe he was told to write it. A well balanced piece on the current Android.

 :Smile: 




> I have, of late, fallen in love with Android, and my hunch is, you will too.
> 
> I've carried an iPhone in my hip pocket for what seems like aeons, content in the belief that no other device could navigate to a little park in a town 100 miles away, sync a grocery list with my wife's phone, tell me where to get decent sushi in Park City, remind me of the bones-to-water ratio of veal stock, and stream music or New York Times headlines to me on demand  both at the same time, even.
> 
> I was wrong. The latest Android phones, running the latest Android software, can do all of this and more  most of what an iPhone can do, in fact. In some cases, the Android phone does it better.
> 
> If I sound at all surprised, it's because Google's little mobile OS did not explode out of R&D with any competitive edge. It was clumsy, both aesthetically and functionally, did not have a huge line of developers waiting to write apps, and was available first on an underpowered phone sold only by T-Mobile, the fourth-place U.S. carrier. Inauspicious beginnings, you might say.
> 
> Last fall, Android got its biggest forward push when Verizon Wireless, the country's biggest carrier, rolled out the Motorola Droid, first in a line of Droid-branded phones from Motorola and HTC. It was made of sturdy metal, with a fast chip and a Lucasfilm-licensed name. Most important was its software: It ran the vastly improved 2.0 version of Android, and came with Google's own voice-guided turn-by-turn GPS navigator. People who had disregarded earlier pretenders to the iPhone throne got behind this one. Not just customers, app developers.
> ...

----------


## harrybarracuda

https://secure.logmein.com/welcome/android/

I use this all the time on Win 7. Would be excellent on an Android netbook or tablet.

----------


## harrybarracuda

SlideME.org is an alternative App. store which aims to fill in the gaps in the Android Market, whether it be geographical limitations, payment methods or just by providing apps. that for whatever reason don't make it to the Market.

www.slideme.org

----------


## harrybarracuda

Another day in the Android tablet saga, and more and more information is leaking about various manufacturers' Android-based tablets.

* Reports indicate that ASUS's Eee Pad, seen running Windows at CES back in January, will instead run Android when it is launched in 2011. The device is a NVIDA Tegra2 powered tablet with a 10" screen. Little else is known other than that 3G carriers could start seeing devices in December for testing.

* Toshiba's Mark Whittard, Australian Managing Director for the company, showed a tablet prototype and said that the device will be available before October. No hardware details were released, but the prototype on display featured HDMI output, USB connectivity, multi-touch and could run either Windows 7 and Android.

* Lenovo has also outed their "LePad" to complement their "LePhone" released earlier this year. The portable computer manufacturer stated that they believe Apple CEO Steve Jobs has not focused on the Chinese market. Lenovo sees tablets, associated hardware and services as becoming as much as 20% of the company's revenue over the next 5 years.


(Ed: With ASUS picking Android, you wonder if Microsoft have yet realised they are totally missing the boat with Mobile 7 unless it upscales like iOS to the iPad and Android to the tablet).

----------


## harrybarracuda

A rake of Android tips and tricks here:

Android Tips and Tricks for The Galaxy S, Evo 4G, Droid X and the Nexus One.

5 Must-do's here:

5 Google Android Tips and Tricks For Everyday Users

And a related article on the Android Market

How to Use Android Market

And some seriously useful Android sites:

http://androidcommunity.com

http://phandroid.com

Android Geek Tips 

Android Forums

AndroidZoom - Download thousands of Android applications from the Android Market

Android Apps - Daily video reviews by AndroidApps.com

A list of 25 Android-related sites:

25 Awesome Google Android Websites You Should Follow | Android Tapp. Android App Reviews

And another 25:

25 MORE Awesomer Google Android Websites You Should Follow | Android Tapp. Android App Reviews

from here:

Android Tapp. Android App Reviews, Android Apps, News, Ratings, Interviews and Showcase

And a couple more:

Android and Me - Google Android phone news, apps, and rumors

AndroLib, Find all the applications and games available in the Android Market for your Android Phone, HTC Dream, HTC Magic etc...

----------


## mc2

Installing Android on your PC (via virtual machine)

VMware: Workstation Zealot: Google Android running on your Workstation

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Installing Android on your PC (via virtual machine)
> 
> VMware: Workstation Zealot: Google Android running on your Workstation


If you are brave enough to try it out, or you have an oldish machine to spare, then you there's plenty of info here:




> Android-x86 - Porting Android to x86

----------


## mc2

^ 
From that site,
These are the supported netbooks:
------------------------
Tested platforms

The tests are done by the project members and others from android-porting group.

Most Eee PC Models, including
701
701SD
900
900A
901
904HD
1000
1000HE
1000HD
1005HAG
S101
T91 (VESA mode), touchscreen works.
Eee Top 1602C (VESA mode), touchscreen works.
Lenovo ThinkPad x61 Tablet
Except T91 and Eee Top, all can run the native resolutions (800x480 or 1024x600) via i915 driver. Thanks to the kernel mode setting (kms) feature introduced in kernel 2.6.29.

----------


## harrybarracuda

I've run the Live CD on the ASUS eew PC1000. It's certainly not there yet, but they've made fantastic progress.

----------


## harrybarracuda

I don't think I'll download it myself, but....




> *AOL Releases New Smartphone Portal and AOL App for Android*
> 
>  By Deepika Mala, TMCnet Contributor
> 
>                 A new smartphone portal, m.aol.com, has been launched by AOL (News - Alert) Inc. The portal takes the best of AOL and optimizes it for any mobile device. 
> 
> 
>    In addition to this, AOL, with the launch of the AOL app for Android (News - Alert),  is increasing its focus on the Android operating system and is giving  users a simple and convenient way to access dozens of AOLs most popular  properties, and the DailyFinance app for Android. 
>  David Temkin has been appointed as the new Vice President of the  company. He will be responsible to guide the companys focus on mobile  apps and content.
> ...

----------


## harrybarracuda

$150 Android tablet pops up in Kmart flyer - The Tech Report

----------


## harrybarracuda

Interpad Android tablet packs NVIDIA Tegra 2 | iTech News Net - Gadget News and Reviews

----------


## harrybarracuda

Probably not entirely happy with Apple's restrictive policies.




> Developers are flocking to Android in their droves, making it the most used platform for mobile developers in 2010, according to a report by Vision Mobile.
> 
> The study, entitled Mobile Developer Economics 2010 and Beyond, surveyed over 400 developers worldwide working on eight different platforms: Apple's iOS for the iPhone, Google's Android, Nokia's Symbian, BlackBerry, Java ME, Windows Phone, Flash Lite, and mobile web.
> 
> The research found that the Android and iPhone platforms are, as one would expect, top of the list for developer mindshare, taking over from Symbian and Java ME, which previously held the crown in 2008, but Symbian still remains a contender in terms of sheer volume and market share.
> 
> The big twist, however, is that Android has outdone the iPhone in terms of developer experience. 60 percent of the developers asked had been or are working on Android projects, with the iPhone and Jave ME following behind with roughly 50 percent each. This may come as a surprise to Apple enthusiasts who have been citing the App Store as being significantly larger than that of the Android Market, so suggesting that the iPhone was the favourite toy as far as developers were concerned.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Android market share swells 886% year-on-year in Q2 2010; RIM and Apple trail behind - SlashGear




> Smartphone demand is up, and the winner is Android according to market analysts Canalys.   Theyve been tracking US and global trends, and reckon that in Q2 2010  Android sales rose 886-percent from last year (851-percent in the US),  giving them the number one market share in the US with 34-percent;  theyre trailed, supposedly, by RIM at 32-percent of market share and  Apple at 21.7-percent.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Someone has written an extension for Firefox that emulates a feature already in Google Chrome.




> Mozilla Firefox gets a Send to Android extension
> 
> Google Android 2.2 introduced a new feature named Android Cloud to Device Messaging.
> 
> Google released an extension for Chrome that made use of this feature on the Android devices.
> 
> You can use this extension to send a link that is currently open in Chrome to the Android device.
> 
> Now, a similar add-on is now available for Mozilla Firefox but from a third party developer.
> ...

----------


## harrybarracuda

Something else for the Christmas stocking perhaps?



Motorola Verizon Android Tablet Foreseen as Taking on Apple iPad - DeviceMAG

----------


## harrybarracuda

A breakdown of Android tablets whether available, confirmed or rumoured.

There are 45 there already.

All Android Tablets

----------


## Butterfly

those tablet things can make great Internet appliances for the majority of home users, who are, let's be honest, retarded in terms of computer skills.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Although it's in the desktop version, they've now added this nifty feature to Google mobile:




> Struggling to find a site or string together the magic set of key words  that helped you locate that perfect recipe for waffle batter the other  day? If you only have access to your Android handset or iPhone you can  now pull up your previous history of any searches performed while signed  into your Google account. The new History link will bring you to a page  detailing your searches and results, and if you performed the search on  a computer you even get thumbnail views of results to help you easily  recognize the most helpful sites. Mobile searches are marked with a cell  phone icon.




Full article: http://phandroid.com/2010/08/04/goog...mobile-search/

----------


## mc2

Just did a search on ebay, they are selling android 1.5 400mhz phones from china for about 5000 baht including EMS shipping. Looks tempting.

NEW Google Android 1.5 WI-FI SmartPhone Q8 EMS - eBay, Other Mobile Brands, Mobile Phones, Phones. (end time 08-Aug-10 16:42:05 AEST)

----------


## TizMe

I think you would quickly become envious of other phones with a later version of Android and you probably can't upgrade it.

----------


## harrybarracuda

An interesting spin on the "Instant On" ready for quick Internet boot that several manufacturers have invested in.




> Remember netbooks? Theyre no longer trendy with the launch of the  iPad and the resulting tablet fever, but Acer still appears to be  tinkering with the tiny, inexpensive laptops. The companys latest  trick: putting the Android OS on a system running Windows XP. Like other netbooks that have attempted to combine a Linux quick-boot  option with Windows, the Acer Aspire One AOD255 deploys Android for  instant launching of Internet functions (plus all of its mobile apps)  while XP will handle the more traditional PC capabilities. A  configuration manager lets you control which OS runs when. The AOD255  has typical netbook specs, including Atom N450 CPU, 1GB of RAM, 160GB  hard drive, and 10.1-inch screen.
>  Acer has been showing off the AOD255 in Taipei, but there hasnt been an official launch date announced. According to Fudzilla,  it will launch soon somewhere for about $350. Im not sure this will  help keep netbooks relevant, but it cant hurt Acer to put the trendy OS  on a system to see if the market responds to an Android-flavored  netbook.

----------


## Butterfly

got to try the iPad today, had a long session with it. It's nice and could be useful for some users, but it's missing a SIM slot to make it perfect  :Razz: 

great to play games, but completely overpriced

----------


## harrybarracuda

> got to try the iPad today, had a long session with it. It's nice and could be useful for some users, but it's missing a SIM slot to make it perfect 
> 
> great to play games, but completely overpriced


Butters, this thread is entitled "All Things Android". I think you'll find the iPad doesn't run it.

 ::chitown::

----------


## baldrick

7 inch Ainol - I was using it in the car as a music player etc and then my driver went and dropped a seatbelt on the glass which smashed the touchscreen

so I decided no more tablets for the car and just burnt a mp3 CD

----------


## Dillinger

> my driver


name dropper :bananaman:

----------


## Bettyboo

> 7 inch Ainol


Oh my fukin lordy...  :Sad: 

They sell these here for about 20 odd rial; you fukin cheap, no regard for quality, bastard! No wonder you like Samsung products... Papillion will fuk you senseless when he finds out about this!  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

why not drive yourself and buy a decent tab  :Smile:

----------


## baldrick

> They sell these here for about 20 odd rial; you fukin cheap, no regard for quality, bastard!


nearly disposable - I bought it so I did not have to care when it was battered with the shiny end of a seat belt




> name dropper


company is paying and it allows me to drink more

----------


## Bettyboo

> nearly disposable


That does make sense actually. I could pop across to Lulu and get a 20 rial 7" tablet to piss around with and see if I like the form/size/functionality. It's actually quite a good idea.




> 7 inch Ainol


Papillion's still gonna frantically bugger you...

----------


## jons557

> I just installed a really neat app.
> 
> AirDroid, allows you to control lots of things on your phone by using your computer. No need to even connect it by cable.



For anyone who nay-says or doesn't understand it- watch the vid/try it out.  It's great.  Say you dlaod some .apk apps from your computer, or u have pics, movies, files, etc.  that you want to transfer to your android device- this does it via wifi.  No usb or other cables involved.  My PC is old and has some usb connection issues- this program circumvents/solves that issue by eliminating the need for wired data transfer.  It's free and easy to use!

----------


## Bettyboo

^the app looks nice, but I didn't see anything that isn't already on my Sony xperia s/w; maybe it depends on your phone and the support s/w that comes with it?

----------


## Butterfly

^^ it actually does more than that,

great app, but fools like Harry are only concerned with Hardware specs, not actual use of the device since he has no use for any of those gadgets, 

his job is to read Press Releases and fill purchase orders for his corporate clients, all he needs is a pen and his glasses, no tablet involved  :rofl:

----------


## jons557

I don't know what s/w means (sorry :-( )- can the Xperia sync wirelessly to a PC by itself?  I don't know much about the Sony line, I usually stay Samsung.  If so, that's cool!  There are the "file managers" like Keis (Kies?), but Airdroid is so easy...

----------


## Bettyboo

^Hi Jon, s/w is just software, h/w is hardware.

The Sony probably links better with devices than most (from laptops to TVs), but something like the Samsung S4 or Note2/3 should do mostly the same.

You have bluetooth and NFC functionality to link to your tv or laptop or anything else (I connect to my speaker via NFC which is basically just bluetooth without having to connect them; just touch both devices together to link them). I manage all my files on my laptop; as I usually charge the phone via the USB connector, I'm connected, but you could do many functions via bluetooth... I could look at pics from my phone on the TV, play music on my speaker, change channels on the tv, turn the lights on and off (I'd need to buy a bluetooth device to plug into the control switch, most cars have bluetooth so I can plan trips, listen to music, etc, whatever I want really... Actually, I usually use the USB because it charges the phone...

bluetooth/wireless are different technologies, but are effectively the same for many tasks. Working via bluetooth would be considered better than wifi for many applications because it uses lower bandwidth and less power consumption. Here's a comparison chart, not 100% true, but gives a fair idea:

www.diffen.com/difference/Bluetooth_vs_Wifi‎

Airdroid does look easy and it's a comfortable looking computer interface, so maybe that's a plus for many folks.

----------


## jons557

Thanks Bboo- learn something new everyday! Give it a try- some call it a novelty but it is free and easy!
*edit*- like I said before my PC is quite ghetto, and some usb ports don't recognize cables from my device- I used to have to take out my wireless internet adapter to hook up my device if I wanted to transfer files OR crawl to the back of the machine on hands on knees (fuck that).  This is easier!

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^^ it actually does more than that,
> 
> great app, but fools like Harry are only concerned with Hardware specs, not actual use of the device since he has no use for any of those gadgets, 
> 
> his job is to read Press Releases and fill purchase orders for his corporate clients, all he needs is a pen and his glasses, no tablet involved


All of this is a complicated euphemism for "Buttplug hasn't got a fucking clue what it does".

 :rofl:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> The Sony probably links better with devices than most


Agreed. Sony have a long and public history of producing open source, unlocked products, don' they?

----------


## Bettyboo

^no they don't. But they are much much better than they used to be.

There s/w was always the shite link in their products, that's why Android is great for them - as I said, other phones like the Samsung will work in the same way.

Sony do however have excellent mutimedia products like the walkman and Bravia tv, hence why my phone has better music s/w and playback, as well as better SD and HD tv playback (Bravia engine) than any other brand.  :Smile:  

Android generally is very strong with regard to interconnectovity; perhaps it's major plus point.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Fucking hell have you seen the list of permissions that App asks for?

----------


## Bettyboo

Dell venue 7 and 8 tablets; 4.2, wifi and 4g, sd card, decent screen, 120-160 British squids. Nice.

October 18th release.

----------


## blue

I about one week into  this android lark 
so  I am pretty green .
 I tried to install a book reader  ( nicked from a torrent )
 ''licence invalid '' it tartily informed me  as I tried to install it .

some dude in the torrents  comment section advises :

''  Mod your Play store...''

what's that in plain english ?

----------


## baldrick

^ install coolreader from the playstore

----------


## harrybarracuda

Motorola's 'Project Ara' modular smartphone setup switches out hardware like apps  

By Richard Lawler posted Oct 29th, 2013 at 12:52 AM 0 

Motorola's 'Project Ara' want to make modular smartphone hardware a reality



We were intrigued by the Phonebloks concept phone that teased the ability to switch out a handset's components the way most users change ringtones, and now Motorola is putting its resources behind it. In what Motorola calls Project Ara, the advanced Technology and Products group is working with Phonebloks creator Dave Hakkens on an "endoskeleton (endo) and modules." Announced this evening on the company blog by Paul Eremenko, the company says it's already "done deep technical work" and is opening the process up to the community and volunteers (aka Ara Scouts, sign up here) to begin designing hardware modules. Its stated goal is to do for hardware what it says Android has done for software: create a vibrant third-party developer ecosystem, lower the barriers to entry, increase the pace of innovation, and substantially compress development timelines."

Suggestions for modules include the phone's CPU, display, extra battery, external sensors or anything else one can think of. The timeline currently points to a Module Developer's Kit (MDK) release this winter, while those volunteers can expect an exclusive discount when the product launches and the 100 most active are getting free phones. Hakkens has described his design as a "phone worth keeping" -- with the ability to upgrade piece by piece and (hopefully) never experience obsolescence again we'd call this idea a phone definitely worth building.

----------


## baldrick

^as this has only been posted on a blog I would add salt until an official moto announcement

----------


## harrybarracuda

Oh it's a ways away anyway, but I think it's an interesting concept.

----------


## Cujo

> Oh it's a ways away anyway, but I think it's an interesting concept.


Can't see it working though in this world where people are getting AWAY from extra bits and pieces of physical kit.

----------


## baldrick

I think you are supposed to specify what you want when you order - like you used to do with a dell laptop

----------


## harrybarracuda

Lenovo's 'Yoga' Android tablet has a built-in kickstand containing an 18-hour battery (hands-on)  Hands-on
By Dana Wollman posted Oct 29th, 2013 at 10:21 PM



What does Ashton Kutcher have to do with a couple of Android tablets? We don't know either. What we do know is that Lenovo just announced a highly unusual device, and it's unique enough that Lenovo would have had our attention even if didn't use the "Jobs" actor as a spokesperson. What you see above is the previously leaked Yoga Tablet, which has a built-in kickstand that also houses a humongous cylindrical battery (one capable of lasting 18 hours, according to Lenovo). A little more memorable than Lenovo's previous Android tablets, wouldn't you say?

True to its name (it's named after Lenovo's convertible Yoga PCs), the screen can fold over, though it's not quite as flexible as the original. All told, it can rotate 135 degrees, allowing for three different usage modes. As you'd expect, you can use it as a traditional tablet with the kickstand closed ("Read mode") or you can open the kickstand so that the tablet's propped up on its own (that'd be "Stand mode"). But there's also "Tilt mode," which involves laying the tablet face-up with the cylindrical battery keeping the device slightly propped up, allowing for easier on-screen typing.

Though its name would suggest otherwise, the Yoga Tablet actually comes in not one, but two sizes: 8 and 10 inches. Regardless, you're in for nearly the same specs, including a 1,280 x 800 IPS display, quad-core MediaTek processor, dual 5MP/1.6MP cameras and up to 16GB of built-in storage (complemented by a microSD slot). The design is the same too, with a textured plastic back that matches the other Android products Lenovo announced recently. The biggest difference, obviously, is the weight: the 10-incher comes in at 1.33 pounds, while the little guy weighs 0.88 pound. Either way, they're both pretty light.

On the software side, both devices run Android Jelly Bean 4.2.2. And this, dear readers, is where we might lose a few of you. As on Lenovo's other new Android devices, the software has been highly altered -- so altered, in fact, that there's not even the customary app drawer. Rather, you scroll from one home screen to another to find apps, just like you would on the iPad. Clearly, then (in case the no-name processor and mid-range specs didn't make it obvious), these tablets are for mainstream consumers, perhaps iOS users giving Android a shot for the first time. This isn't necessarily meant for the most hard-core Engadget readers, though even you guys gotta hand it to Lenovo for coming up with a truly original idea.

If you're so impressed you wanna buy one, the 8-inch version is going on sale tomorrow, October 30th, for $249 at Best Buy. The 10-inch model will be more widely available, with a price of $299. Additionally, Lenovo will sell an optional $69 Bluetooth keyboard cover, but it'll only work with the 10-inch model.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ not bad; decent price.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Not my cup of tea unless you can root it and put a stock ROM on it.

Like the battery life though.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Android 4.4 KitKat is official, launching on the Nexus 5
NEWS
By Alex Dobie  | Oct 31 2013



Streamlined performance, new smarter phone app, pedometer support, new "immersive mode" in new version of Android

Along with the LG Nexus 5, Android 4.4 KitKat is finally official — and there's a whole bunch of new features to get to grips with, besides the obvious UI changes we've seen in all the renders. For starters, among the many changes to the stock launcher, it's now possible to say "OK Google" from the home screen to start a voice search or use other voice-activated features.

More after the break.

There's a new, smarter phone app that can prioritize contacts based on who you call the most. There's also 'Yellow Pages'-like functionality built in, with the ability to look up local businesses. And whenever you receive a call from an unknown number, Google can match it to nearby local businesses on Google Maps.

Mobile printing is supported too, through Google Cloud Print and HP ePrint, or any connected printer with an app on the Google Play Store. Google has also expanded Google Drive's integration in Android, allowing apps such as QuickOffice to load and save apps from Google's cloud storage service. This is part of the new storage access framework, which aims to allow users to easily access files across different storage providers.

And as previously revealed at this week's Google+ event, the Hangouts app now acts as your messaging hub, with SMS support and the ability to share your location with a single button press. What's more, there's support for new sensor types, including pedometers, and Google says the Nexus 5 is paired with update hardware that allows steps and other sensor input to be measured in a battery-friendly way.

Google has also gone to great lengths to optimize Android for lower-powered devices, drastically reducing the amount of RAM used by the OS and Google apps like Chrome and YouTube through "Project Svelte." This means KitKat can run smoothly on devices with as little as 512MB of RAM, which is great news for older and less powerful devices.

A new "immersive mode" now allows you to completely dismiss the system UI, including on-screen buttons, and use your entire screen for content such as books, movies or TV shows.

So there's a lot of new stuff, and we're just scratching the surface here. We'll go into more depth in future posts, so stay tuned for that. Android 4.4 KitKat launches on the Nexus 5, and Google says the Nexus 4, 7, 10 and Google Play edition phones will follow in the next few weeks.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Top Features Of Android 4.4 a.k.a Kitkat

*Major UI improvements and new features in Dialer app*. Now the dialer puts forward the most recent and frequently contacted on the top making it easier. If you get a call from a business which isn't stored in your contacts then a relevant contact pic will be shown.

*Hangouts now replaces stock SMS with built-in SMS and MMS support along with hangouts.* You can also install 3rd party SMS apps and stop getting notifications from either of the apps when you want either of them to show the notification.
Immerse Mode lets you enjoy the full screen when reading or using any app by hiding the notification tray and on-screen buttons. With a single swipe from the bottom, notifications and the on-screen buttons appear.

*Improved Google Now* with new cards and search parties where in it displays the name of the business, phone number and address. For example, if you are searching for a coffee shop using Google Now, it displays the name of the Coffee shops near you and also displays their business phone numbers and addresses without opening Maps app.

*Faster Multitasking with Android 4.4 on lower end devices* which has been possible only because Google decided to reduce the system requirements as well as the background processes. One thing to note is that devices with 512 MB RAM can now be upgraded to Android 4.4 but sadly no love is shown to legendary Galaxy Nexus even though it has 1GB RAM. Hopefully devs at XDA will find a way to port Android 4.4 to our beloved Galaxy Nexus which it deserves.

*Emojis Everywhere, even in your mail.* Not only can you add emojis while chatting online using the hangouts, but also when you send an email since this is facilitated by the introduction of emojis in the stock keyboard.

*Wireless Printing is embedded* in Android 4.4 system where in you can print any document but for the time being only HP printers are supported. More support for other printers to come in the following weeks.

*Built-in Chromecast Support*. Check out the Google Chromecast Review right here for more details on Chromecast - Google Chromecast. 

*Bringing NFC features to devices with NFC chip*. With Android 4.4 update your old devices which had no NFC chip can now utilise the NFC benefits by simply upgrading to Android 4.4.

----------


## Bettyboo

Obviously, the Nexus 5 is a great phone for the money - get one if you can (although it's not waterproof, doesn't have the very greatest camera and isn't as sexy as Hitomi...).

----------


## harrybarracuda

A bigger battery and shorter talk time?

----------


## baldrick

the PLAiR2 looks interesting - Plair | Help

A HDMI dongle running android with wifi b/g/n controlled from your phone ( android/IoS ) - $49USD - order now , shipping on Nov 8

is anyone coming over from the US this month ?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> the PLAiR2 looks interesting - Plair | Help
> 
> A HDMI dongle running android with wifi b/g/n controlled from your phone ( android/IoS ) - $49USD - order now , shipping on Nov 8
> 
> is anyone coming over from the US this month ?


Hmmm yes, just ordered one to be shipped via my forwarding account.

Thanks for the spot.

Added: Feck me, shipped already!

----------


## Bettyboo

> A bigger battery and shorter talk time?


The battery life doesn't look good - I'll await the first 'longterm' reviews.

----------


## Little Chuchok

> the PLAiR2 looks interesting - Plair | Help
> 
> A HDMI dongle running android with wifi b/g/n controlled from your phone ( android/IoS ) - $49USD - order now , shipping on Nov 8
> 
> is anyone coming over from the US this month ?


How does it work?

----------


## Bettyboo

I like the look of this, and I most certainly would, twice...  :Smile: 



Here's a review and some details:

Hands on: Asus Transfomer Book Trio review | Laptops and netbooks Reviews | TechRadar

Win 8 netbook, Android 4.2.2 tablet - good screen, good SSD, good connectability, fast, functional. US$899 or so.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by baldrick
> 
> 
> the PLAiR2 looks interesting - Plair | Help
> 
> A HDMI dongle running android with wifi b/g/n controlled from your phone ( android/IoS ) - $49USD - order now , shipping on Nov 8
> 
> is anyone coming over from the US this month ?
> 
> ...


It has magic internet that flies in through the air.....

----------


## baldrick

> How does it work?


it is a computer that plugs into a HDMI port on your television and it runs android
it will connect via wifi to your home network and you can control it from your smartphone

you can then stream youtube etc to your television , stream stuff from your smartphone or stream from your NAS on your home network

also anything else an android tablet can do - install apps the same as your smartphone

and a NAS ( network addressable storage ) for your home network is quite easy - just get an old desktop - put a couple of new big hard drives in it , plug in a usb stick , download openmediavault , burn cd , install on the computer

you then use the NAS as your storage , bittorrent client and services you want via various plugins

or you can buy a brand NAS like a drobo and just add hard drives

----------


## TizMe

> NAS ( network addressable storage )


Network attached storage

----------


## barbaro

When is the Nexus 5 available to buy in East Asia?  Now?

With 4.4 KitKat.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Looks like you can only buy it in the US at the moment.

But why bother, 4.4 is already out there and ROMs will be hitting the web soon. I'm looking forward to trying it on the SIII. I find 4.3 a bit sluggish.

By the way, I just looked at Google's site and it says they can't ship for 3-4 weeks.

https://play.google.com/store/device...ack_32gb&hl=en

----------


## barbaro

> Looks like you can only buy it in the US at the moment.
> 
> But why bother, 4.4 is already out there and ROMs will be hitting the web soon. I'm looking forward to trying it on the SIII. I find 4.3 a bit sluggish.
> 
> By the way, I just looked at Google's site and it says they can't ship for 3-4 weeks.
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/device...ack_32gb&hl=en


Thanks, Harry.

I've been googling, but to no avail.

Is there a date on when the Nexus 7 4.4 Kitkat will be released in East Asia?

----------


## harrybarracuda

No idea. I don't even know if they sell them at retails outlets. The Duty Frees would be a good bet.

----------


## barbaro

Is the Nexus 7 a tablet or a phone?

I'm confused.

----------


## Bettyboo

Nexus 7 (2):



Nexus 5:



Just buy one of these...  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

What, that gay piece of shit?

Get a Nexus 5 if you want a new phone.

----------


## Bettyboo

That's not very nice, 'Arry... The Nexus 5 is an excellent phone at an excellent price, so it's certainly one of the best buys out there. Can't go wrong with a Nexus 5...

----------


## Troy

> I like the look of this, and I most certainly would, twice...


I like that ... I like it again... :Smile: 

Just what I've had in mind...thanks for posting

----------


## harrybarracuda

Why is it only running 4.2.2?

----------


## Troy

> Why is it only running 4.2.2?


...because everyone loves jelly beans?

----------


## barbaro

Thanks for the pics and info.

Sounds like Nexus 5 is the best buy - but it only has 4.2.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Thanks for the pics and info.
> 
> Sounds like Nexus 5 is the best buy - but it only has 4.2.


Er..... what?

Nexus 5 - Google

Perhaps you were confusing it with my comment on the Asus Trio.

----------


## baldrick

> I'm confused.





> Er..... what?


sucker

----------


## Dillinger

trolled by Barbara, oh dear :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

::chitown::

----------


## barbaro

> Originally Posted by barbaro
> 
> 
> Thanks for the pics and info.
> 
> Sounds like Nexus 5 is the best buy - but it only has 4.2.
> 
> 
> Er..... what?
> ...


Harry,

Thanks for the link.

It seems the Nexus 5 is a phone. I'm looking for a tablet.

What the f*ck is going on here?!

----------


## Bettyboo

Get the Google Nexus 7 then. Cheap and good...  :Smile: 

Or, if you fancy a Phablet, a waterproof one at that:





Free pussy with every one...

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by barbaro
> ...


If you are after 4.4, then the Nexus 7 or 10 looks to be getting it first:




> Google on KitKat
> 
> It will be available straight away on the Nexus 5 and be coming to the Nexus 4, Nexus 7 and Nexus 10 shortly, according to the search giant.
> 
> "Android 4.4, KitKat, which comes on Nexus 5, will also soon be available on Nexus 4, 7, 10, the Samsung Galaxy S4 and HTC One Google Play edition devices in the coming weeks"

----------


## Bettyboo

4.2.2 works very well. 4.3 and 4.4 offer very little extra - always good to get the latest, but don't make 4.4 a must have...

----------


## harrybarracuda

And you know this how?

----------


## jizzybloke

Harry?
i just looked to update my s3 and it says "your device has been modified and can't be updated"

what do I do now??

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Harry?
> i just looked to update my s3 and it says "your device has been modified and can't be updated"
> 
> what do I do now??


By the sound of it, your phone is already rooted and has a custom ROM on it, at least that's what usually causes that error.

If you want to update, there are tons of newer custom ROMs to try out, many off them 4.3.1.

If you're feeling really adventurous, you could try 4.4 (there is a build out, just a couple of minor bugs).

Did you buy this second hand or did someone flash a custom ROM for you?

----------


## jizzybloke

I got it new, I never tinkered with it but did take it to MBK a while back for some reason. It was doing something annoying but I can't remember what!?
They must have done something to it...

so, what do I do now?

----------


## Bettyboo

> And you know this how?


A guide to Android 4.4 KitKat | News | TechRadar


https://www.facebook.com/SonyXperiaZpage

Android Jelly Bean review | Operating systems Reviews | TechRadar

----------


## harrybarracuda

So you haven't actually played with it then.

There's a build for the i9300. I might give it a shot tonight.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I got it new, I never tinkered with it but did take it to MBK a while back for some reason. It was doing something annoying but I can't remember what!?
> They must have done something to it...
> 
> so, what do I do now?


Can you go Settings, About Phone, do a screen shot and post it here?

Why did you take it to MBK? What did you ask them to do?

----------


## kingwilly

> 4.2.2 works very well. 4.3 and 4.4 offer very little extra - always good to get the latest, but don't make 4.4 a must have...


I got 4.2.2 on my phone and it seems to be working fine...

----------


## jizzybloke

> Originally Posted by jizzybloke
> 
> 
> I got it new, I never tinkered with it but did take it to MBK a while back for some reason. It was doing something annoying but I can't remember what!?
> They must have done something to it...
> 
> so, what do I do now?
> 
> 
> ...


I can't remember if I got this phone in the UK or not, if it was then I had them unlock it but I'm not too sure?

this is what when I try to update..

----------


## harrybarracuda

Can't see those they're too small.

----------


## baldrick

> 4.4 offer very little extra


4.4 is supposed to be very quick as it was designed to be much better on older phones

I am watching an omni rom thread on xda for my phone and I think I will flash it soon as it seems to cover the usage I need

----------


## Bettyboo

> it was designed to be much better on older phones


Perfect for you, mate; not much use for me...  :Smile: 



(slow as fuk those Samsungs....)

----------


## jizzybloke

^^^can't enlarge it and actually see what it says,

model number
GT-19300

Android version
4-2-1

Baseband version
I9300NELK2

Kernal version
3.0.31-742798
se.infra@SEP-111 #1
SMP PREEMPT Sat Dec 22 17:04:04 KST
2012

Build number
JZ054K.I9300XXELLA


Any help....

----------


## Bettyboo

Much as I dislike crappy Korean plastic devices, this LG looks like a nice tablet with my prefered 8" form:



Although, I wanna wait and see what the 8" ASUS is like; should be coming any time now....

The Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 is getting awful reviews; probably one of the worst Samsung devices available...

----------


## Dillinger

Root  Checker Basic is a free app from the Play Store or app market that will  tell you whether or not the phone has root access tell if your Android is rooted | Mobile Spy Cell Phone Monitoring Software

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by Bettyboo
> 
> 4.4 offer very little extra
> 
> 
> 4.4 is supposed to be very quick as it was designed to be much better on older phones
> 
> I am watching an omni rom thread on xda for my phone and I think I will flash it soon as it seems to cover the usage I need


The S3?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^^^can't enlarge it and actually see what it says,
> 
> model number
> GT-19300
> 
> Android version
> 4-2-1
> 
> Baseband version
> ...


I don't recognise any custom build name there. If you press and hold your power button, is there a reboot option? And if there is, and you select it, does it have other options like "recovery"?

----------


## jizzybloke

no and no  :Sad:

----------


## Dillinger

it's not rooted, that baseband comes up as stock or original when googled.

maybe it's something to do with your old carrier.

I'm guessing you were on o2 as that was mentioned earlier, although i forgot why now after a few beers  :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

> Root  Checker Basic is a free app from the Play Store or app market that will  tell you whether or not the phone has root access tell if your Android is rooted | Mobile Spy Cell Phone Monitoring Software


Jeeese, where I am from rooted means broken...

----------


## harrybarracuda

> it's not rooted, that baseband comes up as stock or original when googled.
> 
> maybe it's something to do with your old carrier.
> 
> I'm guessing you were on o2 as that was mentioned earlier, although i forgot why now after a few beers


Then maybe the CSC is the problem? I have someone with a similar issue, his Camera doesn't work on an S3 and apparently it needs a firmware update which you can do through a USSD code. But the USSD code gives an error on a custom ROM, instead of the camera firmware menu.

From what I can see the CSC code must match the provider.

Perhaps taking it to a shop and getting it rooted and upgraded to CM would be a better bet.

----------


## baldrick

> The S3?


note 2

----------


## Bettyboo

> note 2


Sorry to hear that, my commiserations, hope it all turns our well for you in the end...

----------


## harrybarracuda

The S3 build is not far off by all accounts. I wanted to dual boot it with Siyah but it needs a later version of CWM.

Meh.

----------


## baldrick

I didn't realise that AOSP builds cannot do exfat so you are limited to a 32gig SD

apparently the exfat on android is proprietry to msoft and sammy

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I didn't realise that AOSP builds cannot do exfat so you are limited to a 32gig SD
> 
> apparently the exfat on android is proprietry to msoft and sammy


Don't need more than that anyway TBH.

----------


## harrybarracuda

They're now taking pre-orders for this clever little design.

But only in Russia.

$600 though, bit steep.

----------


## Bettyboo

^I doubt the form factor suits reading, 'Arry. Kindle is about as small as you'd want, and it's too big for a phone. Phone will be too small as a reader. I never read books, PDFs, etc on my 5" screen... 

So, nice to have the E-ink screen, but it's too small, imo. 4.3" screen... on a monster of a phone... why...  :Sad: 

Here's a vid and review:

http://reviews.cnet.com/smartphones/...-35560814.html

----------


## Bettyboo

*KitKat's 'Project Svelte' could signal the end of Android fragmentation*

_As revealed in an interview ReadWrite, Google did this by enacting Project Svelte, buried in the updated OS, to ensure it could run on devices with just 512 MB of RAM.
In the run up to KitKat we'd heard that Google was looking to support low-end devices, but now we have confirmation that this was the master plan all along, and will be a biggy for Google in eliminating the problem of Android fragmentation._

KitKat's 'Project Svelte' could signal the end of Android fragmentation | News | TechRadar

----------


## harrybarracuda

Performance-wise it's the best yet.

----------


## Bettyboo

^how do you know? Have you tried it...  :Smile: 

I should be getting the 4.3 upgrade during the first couple of weeks of December. Sony are never the quickest with the upgrades, but they do come along... I've been happy with 4.2 and 4.2.2, so if 4.3 and 4.4 are even better then I'll be very happy.  :Smile: 

I'm equally happy with the 4.2.2 as I am with the Windows on the laptop; in some ways I prefer the Android. It'd be interesting to see how Android works on a tablet/netbook device, running office style applications and full blown applications such as Reaper and Fender Fuse - not sure Android could, yet.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Supported Devices » OmniROM

I've also downloaded a build for the TF700T which I'm going to install tonight.

----------


## Bettyboo

^yes, the transformer pad is very nice - good buy.

How have you found it? Would you buy one again? Is it as good as my HP 14" win8?  :Smile: 

I should've gone that route and got a large LCD screen to use as an internet TV, etc... But, in my defense I bought the win8 machine for the missus not me; sensibly, she didn't want it...

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^yes, the transformer pad is very nice - good buy.
> 
> How have you found it? Would you buy one again? Is it as good as my HP 14" win8? 
> 
> I should've gone that route and got a large LCD screen to use as an internet TV, etc... But, in my defense I bought the win8 machine for the missus not me; sensibly, she didn't want it...


It got progressively slower as they updated it to 4.2.1 until I rooted it and stuck a custom build on it.

But now I've seen 4.4 it's a no brainer.

----------


## Bettyboo

^hope it works well for ya.

I've seen this Asus memo 8. I fancy a cheap 8" tablet with microSD and ok screen from a good brand. Should be about 9,000 baht. As soon as it comes out in Muscat, I'll grab one. Comes in pink!

----------


## Dillinger

> Comes in pink!


better than comin in goats eh ?  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

^get off to the iTard thread, Judas!  :Smile:

----------


## blue

All the Tablets are shite .
 The Nexus 7 is sans a Sd card slot or HDMI out , and the operating systems eats up over 4 gb,,, plus a  it sports - in technical parlance  - a gay 7'' screen 
 Far too little, especially as its wide screen .

The latest Ipad mini looks a winner , but has no Sd card slot either and they will charge $100 for every $6 worth of  extra RAM upgrade, making the final price silly .
Though it has a lovely heterosexual 7.9'' screen in the manly 4:3 aspect ratio- I was brought up on square TVs....

I ended up with a cheap Acer Iconia , nice screen size,  as above, but poor at picking up wifi signals .. has the poxy little speaker on the back - DOH...


The Pipo M7 pro looked the best, but not for sale easily here .

I saw the Asus memo 7 in a shop , the screen was very shinny indeed , perhaps they are all  as bad ; why don't they use matte screens .

Here's a video of the  memo 8 - a nice  reflective screen  ?
watch any few seconds of it - he might as well have been holding this sweetheart mirror .....

----------


## Bettyboo

> Here's a video of the memo 8 - a nice reflective screen ?


I'm living in the desert, so I don't go outside; the screen doesn't reflect much, if at all, inside. I'm not fond of Acer... &, rather gayly, Acer isn't manly enough to come in pink...



&, if that isn't pink enough, it also comes with a free cover:



It simply does not get any better than that...

----------


## Gerbil

> &, if that isn't pink enough, it also comes with a free cover:
> 
> 
> 
> It simply does not get any gayer than that...


I have to agree with you there.

----------


## Bettyboo

^oh really...



Anyways, comes in black, blue and white too...  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

I don't see a lot of iphone users talking to their phones to be honest, but if you're that way minded...


Here Are Over 60 Things You Can Say To Google Now | WebProNews

----------


## Dillinger

Does it say "that's not very nice" when you ask it your penis size, a la Siri ?

----------


## harrybarracuda

So the camera's obviously working.

----------


## Butterfly

> ^oh really...
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, comes in black, blue and white too...


I am afraid to ask what kind of keywords you used in Google to find in that image ? 

or was it a keeper for one of your journeys on gay websites ?  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

My Google search engine has "pink" and "gay" as presets...

*Nexus 5 vs Moto X: which is better?*



_In the end, what matters to you is what's going to guide your decision. Need great battery life? Get the Moto X. Want a big display? Get the Nexus 5. That can go on and on, so good luck with your purchase decision and try not to sweat it so much!_
Nexus 5 vs Moto X: which is better? | News | TechRadar

----------


## Gerbil

> Originally Posted by Bettyboo
> 
> 
> ^oh really...
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, comes in black, blue and white too... 
> 
> ...



neither, it was his latest 'selfie'

----------


## Bettyboo

^yep, I'm fabulous...  :Smile: 

Here's a nice new Android thing. I do like ASUS:

*Asus PadFone Mini puts 7in tablet and 4.3in phone hand in hand*


Asus PadFone Mini puts 7in tablet and 4.3in phone hand in hand | News | TechRadar

If it was an 8 inch tablet, the phone had 2gb RAM, and it was waterproof, I'd go for it...

----------


## Bettyboo

*Google Nexus 7 32GB gets a fresh coat of white paint*



Google Nexus 7 32GB gets a fresh coat of white paint | News | TechRadar

----------


## Bettyboo

I do like the look of this (although I'd prefer an ASUS version...):

This is exactly the kinda tablet I want, and at a good price point; pisses all over Gerbil's iPAD, and for one third of the price...

*LG unveils G Pad 8.3 Google Play Edition, humming with Android 4.4*



LG unveils G Pad 8.3 Google Play Edition, humming with Android 4.4 | News | TechRadar
_
The LG G Pad 8.3 Google Play Edition packs a 1.7GHz quad-core Snapdragon 600 chip, an 8.3-inch 1920 x 1200 display, and Android 4.4 KitKat. It's a 16GB device, but includes microSD so users can take it up to 64GB of storage. There's 2GB of RAM, microUSB and a beefy 4,600mAh battery.
The new G Pad 8.3 is available today in the US Google Play Store in "indigo black" for $349 (about £212, AU$381), though availability for other countries has not yet been determined._

----------


## blue

> availability for other countries has not yet been determined.


That's  a small  but salient detail, 
as I found out when I tried to buy the spendid Pipo m7 and then the cheapo Asus memo.

it can't piss on anything if the nearest one is 3000 miles away ...

----------


## Bettyboo

^ in the Middle East (Dubai especially) you can usually pick up these bits of kit. It's certainly a nice bit of kit at a good price... Dubai is only a few hundred kms away...  :Smile:

----------


## baldrick

has anyone handled the Sony Xperia Z Ultra



Sony's 6.4 inch phone

wonder if they will release one with a stylus

----------


## Dillinger

That guy looks like he's dislocated his thumb, handling that

----------


## Neo

Just bought a Moto G for £120 unlocked brand new. Android 4.3.
Does the job, looks good, feels good  :Wink:

----------


## Neo

Motorola Moto G review: the only cheap phone you should buy

----------


## Bettyboo

> Just bought a Moto G for £120 unlocked brand new.


Excellent buy. Good phone for the money; probably one of the best value options out there - great phone for small money; would've been close to a top end 500 pound phone 9 months ago...

----------


## Neo

Nice touch with the Motorola Migrate app.. took a while for the data to come back off the cloud, but it is the way forward.  :Wink: 

https://play.google.com/store/apps/d....migrate&hl=en

----------


## Neo

The app privacy controls introduced in 4.3 have subsequently been removed in 4.4.2

Google Removes New Android Privacy Feature, Says It Was an Accident | Gizmodo UK

----------


## harrybarracuda

> The app privacy controls introduced in 4.3 have subsequently been removed in 4.4.2
> 
> Google Removes New Android Privacy Feature, Says It Was an Accident | Gizmodo UK


They didn't plan it very well. A lot of Apps will break if permissions are randomly revoked.

Let's hope they publish it properly and make developers aware that not many people want a Flashlight app to be collecting personal data, and to be able to react properly to it being blocked.

----------


## Dillinger

> Just bought a Moto G for £120 unlocked brand new. Android 4.3.
> Does the job, looks good, feels good


I got one for 90 quid :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

^ bolloks, you've got a crappy iTard for about 9000 pounds...  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

^That went for a hike on my first night back in Bangkok  :Sad:

----------


## Bettyboo

^ NO... Seriously??? Another young lady of the night? Do you leave you phones on the bar then pop to the loo? Put it in yer fukin pocket!!!

Anyways, the new phone is a good 'un.  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

> NO... Seriously???


Unfortunately yes, it could have gone missing in many a bar or the taxi i fell asleep in or even the mocy i flagged down while not being able to find my bearings. the Moto G will work as a nice stop gap until the iGay 6 comes out

----------


## Johnny Farang

> wonder if they will release one with a stylus



Apparently you can write on it with a pen or pencil or whatever falls to hand.


It Seems You Really Can Use Pretty Much Anything to Write on the Sony Xperia Z Ultra | Gizmodo UK

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by baldrick
> 
>  wonder if they will release one with a stylus
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you can write on it with a pen or pencil or whatever falls to hand.
> 
> 
> It Seems You Really Can Use Pretty Much Anything to Write on the Sony Xperia Z Ultra | Gizmodo UK


Try a soldering iron.

 :Smile:

----------


## baldrick

sony xperia z ultra

this sounded good , so I started to read GSM Arena s review - Sony Xperia Z Ultra review: Thinking big - GSMArena.com

then WTF



> No camera flash


maybe the next generation might be worth considering

----------


## Bettyboo

^I don't think it's a particularly good camera on the Ultra. But, it is waterproof.

I've played with one, it's fukin huge, too big for my cute little hands...  :Smile:

----------


## jizzybloke

I'll be buying a new phone very soon but can't decide what to get!?

I'd like a look at a Nexus 5 but I've not seen them in Bkk, not exactly looked hard?!

Galaxy s4

thinking of the Note 3 but it's too big...

Anything else worth considering??

Remember I'n not BB so I don't want orange or Hello Kitty and I will be buying it soon and not in 2 years time...  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

> Remember I'n not BB so I don't want orange or Hello Kitty and I will be buying it soon and not in 2 years time...


I resent that remark!

An iPhone 5c might suit you, Sir...  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

The new Sony Z1s is the dog's...

4.3 inches of full on sex - (known as the Xperia Z1 socal...).

Sony Xperia Z1S Mini pops up in States as release beckons | News | TechRadar

The Moto G that a couple of posters have picked up is great value.

The HTC One is still bloody great, but hard to get hold of. Not sure of the price in Bkk, but for under 20,000 baht it'd be hard to beat. The LG G2 is as good, if not better, than anything else out there...

LG G2 review | Phone Reviews | TechRadar

----------


## Johnny Farang

Well, I've just received my new Sony Z Ultra, and so far I'm impressed. It doesn't seem so big to me, given that it replaces a similar device I had, the outdated and deservedly obscure Viewsonic ViewPad 7, which has a similar screen size but is three times the thickness and weight.

As a phone the Z is ridiculous, but for me its main purpose is as an all-purpose electronic device for travel. And for most applications like web-surfing, e-mail, GPS, and e-book reader the jumbo screen is a big advantage.

Nice to be able to leave the laptop at home...    :Smile:

----------


## baldrick

> Anything else worth considering??





> The Moto G that a couple of posters have picked up is great value


supposedly the best bang for the buck at the moment - gsmarena for your reviews





> and deservedly obscure Viewsonic ViewPad 7,


you and butters might be long lost twins  :Smile:

----------


## jizzybloke

Years ago I vowed never to buy anything with the Motorola name on it again!

----------


## Bettyboo

> gsmarena for your reviews

----------

